# Third time - that was it! PICTURE UPLOADED PG 4



## third time

So after being told on Wednesday that my waters hadn't gone, I was asked to go back to triage at 1 on Thursday to be reassessed where she confirmed that they had in fact gone, only very slowly! Booked me for induction for Friday. I was gutted as really didn't want to be induced! So I walked a 40 min walk to pick dd up from nursery and had a couple of pains on the way but nothing out of the ordinary! Got back at 3:45 and sat on the ball for 5 mins as back was killing! Stood up, whoosh, the rest of my waters went. I needed to change my clothes so went upstairs and put pj bottoms on. Had a strong period pain and rang dh to come home an hour earlier from work. 7 mins later I had a full blown ouch contraction, my best friend came round to help with dd, and 7 minutes after that again, but I couldn't even talk through it! Rang dh and said I think you should come now, which was a good job as they jumped to 4-5 mins apart lasting an ave of 80 seconds. Dh got home, my friend took dd to my mums, I rang triage who told me to come down when I was ready. The journey was only 10 mins but dh had to pull over 3 times so I could squeeze his hand through the contractions. They were now averaging 3.10 second and about 70 secs. Went straight to delivery suite and asked about pain relief, needed gas and air straight away as contractions came on so quickly! Mw examined me and I was only 3-4 cm, fuming was I! I asked for something stronger and she suggested I had remi something or other, a patient controlled drug on a drip, best decision I made. Still felt everything, experienced the pain I wanted to but managed to take the edge off the really bad ones, I alternated between gas and air the 'clicker' as dh has named it!
By 9:30 I was ready to push and the clicker wasn't quick enough relief for me so stayed on the gas and air only. Pushed for 50 mins, well actually my body did the pushing down, I just lasted through the contractions and I physically pushed for 20 mins. At 10.20 Ella Rose was born weighing 6lb10oz. She is gorgeous the image of dd1 when she was born! I suffered second degree tears as tried to get through the ring of fire too quickly! Ring of fire - ring of death, torture and anything else that might go with it! Also had post Partom haemorrhage lost around a litre of blood.

Anyway we are home now and I'm trying to breast feed but really struggling with the pain in my nipples, any advice welcome. Loving being a mum to two dd's! Xxxx


----------



## Piggie669

Congratulations... how exciting.. great birth story :D


----------



## meandmrb2011

Yyyyyaaaaaaay!!!! I'm glad all went well . . . Lavender & tea tree oil in your bath for tear. Or put a dilute mixture into a spray bottle and spritz your pads :thumbup: get your rest as pph can really wipe you out , loads of iron !! As for the breast feeding its all about latching on , your midwife will be the best person to get you in the right direction. . . :hugs:


----------



## bababas

congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Soon5kids

Congratulations on your princess! I knew when I read that you were losing fluids that baby was coming. I am so happy everything went well. <3


----------



## Brunette_21

Aww well done doll so happy for you im still holding on :( xxx


----------



## iprettii

ahhhhhhh, I KNEW you went into labor when I saw that you hadn't responded to that thread for hours. I am so happy for you. I'm annoyed though that they said it wasn't your waters but you see, we know our bodies and when something just isn't "right" we can sense it, we may not know exactly what's going on, but we do have that feeling that something is going on. 

Anyway congrats on the birth of your daughter, she has a beautiful name.


----------



## Butterfly89

Whoo!! Congrats!! =D I was so excited when I realized who you are because I recognized the picture of your DD and I've seen you around for so much of this journey. ^_^

That sounds like a very eventful birth and I hope you get back on your feet really soon! I bet DD2 is beautiful! :) And I agree, gorgeous name!


----------



## Liammommy

Congratulations!!! Glad your bundle is finally here safe :flower:


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

Congrats on your new arrival!!


----------



## Mizzy

congrats!!!


----------



## Seity

Congrats! Welcome Ella.


----------



## Annamumof2

Congrats Hun xxx


----------



## lolly25

Fab update Congratulations xx


----------



## Breezeway

Congrats!!!


----------



## jades91

Congratulations!!! Xx


----------



## cupcake23

Congratulations


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Congratulations! Happy all went well, and I agree with a PP. . . her name IS beautiful! Good job, mama! :hugs:


----------



## Agiboma

congrats


----------



## LEXUS09

Sorry, duplicate post see next page!


----------



## LEXUS09

Congrats on your new arrival! A sitz bath and/or cooling wipes and cooling spray for the tear will definitely do the trick!


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Yay!! Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## smileyfaces

I knew it was your waters!! Good for you for trusting your instinct and going back! Contgratulations!!


----------



## kathy31

Many congratulations and thanks for sharing your story x


----------



## third time

Thanks everybody, Ella managed to give three and then two unbroken hours sleep last night, she unfortunately didn't want to go to sleep until one though! I'm just waiting for mw to arrive to talk to her about bf as Ella is getting quite frustrated during feeding so has had some formula to compensate, we were going to combination feed anyway, so it's not a major problem, although my nipples may disagree!


----------



## babydreams85

Yay! Congrats! So glad that was it for you!!! :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations :)


----------



## Tink_0123

Congrats :flower:


----------



## cbass929

Huge Congrats!!! :)


----------



## third time

Just tried to upload photo, don't know whether it's worked!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Liammommy

She's gorgeous!!
Absolutely love all of her hair!!!


----------



## Mizzy

i have hair envy!!! shes beautiful :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

Ohh, she's so beautiful. <3


----------



## LEXUS09

Beautiful!


----------



## MummyHunter

Awwww, gorgeous bundle ))
I too have hair envy!! My babies are always bald!


----------



## MummyPony

How beautiful!!


----------



## jen_rios

absolutely precious!!! congratulations


----------



## babydreams85

Oh wow! Look at that gorgeous head of hair!! Beautiful baby!


----------



## smileyfaces

Wow look at her hair! Shes a stunner, well done! Xx


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## Agiboma

Very lovely


----------

